# First time steelie hunting foot dam-tips?



## Richard saincome (Feb 16, 2020)

Going steelie searching for 1st time at foot dam and bank running on down. Any good helpful tips so me and my brother could both catch our first? I’m pretty knowledged in salmon fishing but steelies are a new ball game for us. I have left over king eggs. Was planning to drift those w floats and run some egg suckin leach jigs. Anything would help! Thanks my names Richard. I’m 19 young buck if that matters.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I caught a couple steelies trying for kings a few years ago. The first one was a smaller skipper-sized, and got him in a deeper run on a #9 green glowing panther martin with a couple sinkers about a foot up the line. Caught it about 1/4 to 1/2 mile below foot dam. Caught another steelie a few hundred yards down, right at the spot where you can see a first bridge when you turn the corner. Got him on a hot and tot.

I'm sure I will get flamed for being so specific, but it was my first time fishing there and the spot is hardly secret nor is it hard to find.

I would recommend practicing C&R, from what I read the numbers on the Au Sable are declining significantly.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Richard saincome said:


> Going steelie searching for 1st time at foot dam and bank running on down. Any good helpful tips so me and my brother could both catch our first? I’m pretty knowledged in salmon fishing but steelies are a new ball game for us. I have left over king eggs. Was planning to drift those w floats and run some egg suckin leach jigs. Anything would help! Thanks my names Richard. I’m 19 young buck if that matters.


You got the right idea. Jig and waxies can be good too.


----------



## Richard saincome (Feb 16, 2020)

Trout King said:


> You got the right idea. Jig and waxies can be good too.


Thank you two would you think I should shoot up to the peer Marquette if no luck in a day or so? I tied as many inticing flies as I could past couple days... I need to catch atleast 1!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Richard saincome said:


> Thank you two would you think I should shoot up to the peer Marquette if no luck in a day or so? I tied as many inticing flies as I could past couple days... I need to catch atleast 1!


The best way to get them is spend time on the water. I would think this weekend should be pretty good with the warm up. Good luck.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

There's five public Access spots on the Ausauble. Being new to the river, I'd fish them all if I were you, especially the ones in the upper river. Good luck


----------



## Richard saincome (Feb 16, 2020)

Appreciate it big hunter . Will do. Egg suckin leaches here we come .


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I can think of quite a few more than 5 access spots along the Ausable, if you count both sides of the river (and sometimes fishing the same general places from opposite sides. Not nearly as much access on the north side, but the places on the north side you can access can be productive. There are some good places that are easy to bank fish, in town. Lots of opportunities from Foote Dam down to Rea Rd. 

If there is a trail you can drive down toward the river, it probably takes you to access sites along the river. There are quite a few places where you can wade, or fish from the bank with real good chances of hooking up. There wasn't much of a Fall run last year, but I've heard some good fishing in the new year. I might test the waters this weekend.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fished the lower river last Sunday, putting in at the mouth. Water level is about the same as last fall, and there was 1 dock in, with a plowed launch (thanks, Gene). I hit a few spots, but never had a bite. Experienced some motor issues, so turned it around, and headed back down to the launch before I had no power. I actually had to row about 3/4 mile, but struggled with a real heavy headwind that kept me from making headway. So, I tried the motor, it fired, and I ran it to the launch as quickly as I could. Sorry for the wake I threw, but I literally could not row downstream against that wind. 

It was a beautiful day, and I saw Ducks, and a couple Eagles. I lived to fish another day, and I imagine a couple new spark plugs will rectify my motor issues.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the motor malfunctions but glad to hear you made it out. Hope your next trip is more enjoyable


----------



## Ausable_Drifter (May 20, 2014)

Fishndude, I think you passed us! We actually went looking for you to see if you needed a tow, especially with that wind. Glad you made it out. My wife and I were talking about how bad that would have sucked to be stranded that day.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks, AD. MUCH appreciated. I've rowed well over a mile to the River Rd store, parked my boat, and walked to the mouth to retrieve my truck/trailer, before. I don't prefer to do that, but in a pinch it works. I carry my rods, and wear my vest for that, lol. Walking a mile in waders isn't a great time, but breathables are a lot better than neoprenes - and I've done it in both. 

And thanks for the well-wishes, M-R-S. My day was very enjoyable. I got to see Ducks, and Geese, and an Eagle, and a Mink. It was sunny, and warm, and I got some exercise, albeit a bit more than I had hoped for. As I get older, the catching has become less important to me. I am not the slightest bit worried about my motor. It will run fine again. I am confident. 

I did row over to the side, and anchor to make some casts at the trestle - knowing that once I turned the corner below, the wind would be a bitch to row against. I never had a bite, which surprised me. But it was good to make some drifts, and not get snagged. 

By the way, there is 1 dock in at the mouth, and one launch has been plowed/maintained. I had no trouble launching, and pulling. Anyone who boats the lower Ausable needs to remember that there is an ISLAND across from the boat launch, that is totally underwater at this time. And it is made of chunks of rock and concrete, so not real friendly to slam into. It used to be very apparent (out of the water), but there isn't even a ripple now. Gene @ Calypso told me that 2 boats have hit it so far. It isn't marked so just be careful. The very middle of the river is safe down there.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Town has been funny the last couple winters/spring. Can still have good days but with the water so high it's very hit or miss. Almost no current I think might be the problem. We fished a couple Fridays ago and never fought a fish between me, Jon, and another guy. Still had fun cutting up and looking at some late season reds between holes. Always something to make the day enjoyable. Good luck everyone


----------



## Ausable_Drifter (May 20, 2014)

FD sounds like you made the best of it! We put in at Foote and finished at the store. We only made a few casts on the top half and just enjoyed the ride too. We ended up getting a few nice steel and a Atl that day. See ya next time!


----------

